# plug macbook in tv



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

hi

i am looking at conecting up my mac book to my tv

i need a mini DVI to video (my tv is not hd at the mo so i can not use my vga cable)

what plugs will i need and where can i get them (i live in the uk)

thanks guys

p.s i all ready have sorted out the sound.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

elmo7 said:


> hi
> 
> i am looking at conecting up my mac book to my tv
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need the Apple Mini-DVI to Video Adapter. Any Apple Store should have one.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Dr. Bott also will have them available online.


----------

